# Are you happy to give your first real name here?



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

If so what is it >


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

James, it's not like someone's gonna steal your identity


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

no. If someone knows me irl they could easily figure out it's me by my posts.


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> no. If someone knows me irl they could easily figure out it's me by my posts.


That is exactly right.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> no. If someone knows me irl they could easily figure out it's me by my posts.


+1


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

While I'm always afraid someone will recognize me, since I don't actually know anyone or have any friends, I don't stress too much about anyone identifying me by my name.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Once I converse with someone for a bit, I'd be more comfortable offering my first name.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I have no problem if people in real life find me on this website, prozac makes me feel better about anything that I am paranoid of.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um...my real name is Kevin. lol. I'm pretty sure most people know that already. I don't think anyone irl knows I'm on this forum. I only talk to my family and they have no idea about this place.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm Luke. I don't mind. It's nice to meet people.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Edward Wong Hau Pepelu Tivrusky IV

Nice to meet you.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

If someone talks to me for a bit and asks, I'll tell them, sure. I like being known by screename or Zero though... less personal, I guess.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't mind (it's Andrew).

There's almost no chance of anyone I know in real life finding me here anyway. And even if they did they could never prove it was me.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I was going to ask @karenw what her name was :doh

Mines is Marc. The 'c' at the end is very important :bat


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

No, unless we PM enough or I add you outside of SAS


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Leilani. I know it's unusual but I doubt anyone is going to find me on here.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Mine is public, obviously...what should I really care if someone I know finds me here? Frankly, it's nice to have people who share the same issues. I've talked to people who admit that they have similar challenges as myself and I usually, then, let them know about this site.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

firestar said:


> Leilani. I know it's unusual but I doubt anyone is going to find me on here.


That's a beautiful name!


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

sio said:


> That's a beautiful name!


Thanks


----------



## Mikie (Aug 6, 2015)

Its my screen name


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No, not a chance in hell. I mean, there are three (former) users here that know my full name, where I live, where I went to school, who my friends are, where I've worked, blah, blah, blah...all through fb. I'm pretty guarded though. I've already given out too much information on this site. I just can't bring myself to plaster my first name here for everyone here to see. Not everyone on this site has the best intentions. I have to be realistic. Not everyone here even has SA...even a couple of the mods have admitted that much to me. They usually end up sabotaging themselves and getting banned.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Whatever, it's Andreas. What's the worst that could happen, for someone to stalk and murder me? I honestly don't care after today.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No i don't think so, my name is kinda rare (okay not really but it's not superpopular). Not that i think anyone i know irl would find me on here, lol. I can say my online nickname that i use on like every social media i'm anonymous on though (that no one calls me irl). Which is Josy.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Sure, my name is ______


----------



## spotholder (Aug 30, 2015)

No way, I have a pretty unique first name and I would be mortified if someone found out who I was lol


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

My name's Wesley.

I would actually like it if someone found me on here, who i knew in real life. Maybe I could finally open up to someone.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Raúl, pool boy extraordinaire.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

No because I like to keep some level of privacy between my identity on here and my real life one. I'll tell people as a sign I somewhat trust them but I usually end up regretting it. It creeps me out that there's more people who knows my first name on here than I've told like an invasion of privacy.


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

It doesn't bother me at all since it's a very common name. Ashley.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

No thanks. My name is unique enough for people to find me by location. 

In general, I don't share personal info about myself online like that. I don't have any personal social media accounts. (Though I do have accounts for my home business.)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I did at one time. Not anymore.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I couldn't care less, obviously.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yer micheal you wont get my last name though


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

*The paranoia is so strong* :hide


----------

